# what makes radar gecko ?



## amyloveys

as above , would like to know what would be needed to make one ?


----------



## gazz

amyloveys said:


> as above , would like to know what would be needed to make one ?


Balbino + Eclipse + Patternless reverse striped.


----------



## amyloveys

so what two leos would i need to get the best results?


----------



## amyloveys

bell albino eclipse x patternless reverse striped ?


----------



## gazz

amyloveys said:


> bell albino eclipse x patternless reverse striped ?


Balbino eclipse normal X Patternless reverse striped = .

Normal HET Eclipse,Balbino.
Aberrant HET Eclipse,Balbino.
Jungle HET Eclipse,Balbino.
Striped HET Eclipse,Balbino.
Reverse striped HET Eclipse,Balbino.
Patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse,Balbino.

And all will be Poly'HET these traits.
Offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## gazz

There's a good chance you could get some HET Balbino,Eclipse this year at a respectible price.Will take half the work out of it for you.


----------



## amyloveys

so what do i need to buy to make a radar?


----------



## gazz

amyloveys said:


> so what do i need to buy to make a radar?


Anything expressing or carrying(HET) Balbino & Eclipse.

Examples.
Normal HET Balbino,Eclipse.
Balbino HET Eclipse.
Eclipse HET Balbino.
Balbino eclipse.


----------



## MrMike

gazz said:


> Anything expressing or carrying(HET) Balbino & Eclipse.
> 
> Examples.
> Normal HET Balbino,Eclipse.
> Balbino HET Eclipse.
> Eclipse HET Balbino.
> Balbino eclipse.


Or go to Hamm and visit JMGs stand


----------



## amyloveys

cant make hamm :devil: they seem so difficult to come by , to be awkard i want 1.3 of them too !!


----------



## funky1

MrMike said:


> Or go to Hamm and visit JMGs stand


They`ve hardly got any mate last I heard - enquired myself about `em :whip: even the majority of the het Radars have been preordered/spoken for. No doubt Mystic Gecko (Dave Davies) will be releasing a few more..ahem hue pinstripe het Radars later on this year/next year though :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike

funky1 said:


> They`ve hardly got any mate last I heard - enquired myself about `em :whip: even the majority of the het Radars have been preordered/spoken for. No doubt Mystic Gecko (Dave Davies) will be releasing a few more..ahem hue pinstripe het Radars later on this year/next year though :2thumb:


Can't be het RADAR if the Hue pinstripe solid eye is in play. Needs to be the Eclipse gene.
I know Boywonder has a het RADARs from JMG. Beautiful to say the least....

Edit: Found the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/233914-check-out-my-blood-hypo.html


----------



## funky1

Well, I did say `*ahem... *Hue Pinstripes het Radar`  that`s to say mate, it defo isn`t my opinion that we have a new morph/eye gene on our hands, what ppl are selling them as though is a whole other thread!!!!

There`s a feeling that the solid eye of the Pinstripes IS eclipse mate - so a Pinstripe het Radar is basically a Pattenless Reverse Stripe etc, Het B_Albino, Eclipse poly`het etc, etc......


----------



## MrMike

funky1 said:


> Well, I did say `*ahem... *Hue Pinstripes het Radar`  that`s to say mate, it defo isn`t my opinion that we have a new morph/eye gene on our hands, what ppl are selling them as though is a whole other thread!!!!


Ahh, missed the *ahem....* Not much sleep at the minute as you can imagine.



funky1 said:


> There`s a feeling that the solid eye of the Pinstripes IS eclipse mate - so a Pinstripe het Radar is basically a Pattenless Reverse Stripe etc, Het B_Albino, Eclipse poly`het etc, etc......


Thats what I thought. But I have spoken to people who have the "het pinstripes", which apparently carry the recessive gene for solid eyes. These have been bred to proven homozygous eclipses with no eclipse offspring. No either they are different mutations or the guy was really unlucky.

As someone said to me (as I was dubious), there are 3 seperate strains of T+ albinism, why not 2 types of solid eyes? Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## funky1

Haha, you`re the only bloke I`ve ever known who takes a break from sleep deprivation by working out complex genetics - get your head down on a break!

I know what you mean - I think there are (or going to be without a shadow of a doubt) quite a few seperate eyes strains out there, that are either laying `undeveloped` or as yet undiscovered. Who knows, the odd hatchling that has popped up recently on this very forum may just be one of them? It`s not just the Albino`s either - how many Snows are there, 4 - 5? there may even be 2 strains of Enigma (En + Calico) but that`s as yet unknown.

What gets me, is how anyone could ever sell a leo as `Het Pinstripe`? Aren`t they just selling a leo that is actually POLY`HET patternless, reverse stripe etc, etc...? if someone tried to sell a leo of Raptor ancestory as `het Reverse Stripe` they`d get laughed out the building. But because they have a trade name that Alex hue has stuck on them, then it`s acceptable. An important thing to remember as well - and a little more proof that the Eclipse gene IS in play - is that Hue Pinstripes do not always have solid eyes - they are sold with or without. So if someone buys a `het Pinstripe` then there`s no guarantee that they`ve paid for a leo that also carries a solid eye gene, but it`s still (*debatably*) correct to call them het Pinstripes (even though they`re poly`hets). No wonder then, if someone paired a `het Pinstripe` with a **** Eclipse that it`s possible no Eclipse babies popped out, it`s the same as pairing a RevSt non het Raptor/Eclipse to a Raptor!

Another thing to get your brain ticking about it all, is if DD sells a `HUE Pinstripe` as 100% het Radar then that means that the H.P *HAS* a Radar parent, also meaning that you can create Pinstripes by mixing a Patty, RevST Eclipse B_Albino with something else exactly in the same way you can make Patty Reverse Stripes by outcrossing a Raptor - what I mean to say, is that the Pinstripe will now be het Eclipse irrespective of whether it actually does carry a different eye gene, so all the test breeding is cocked up and inaccurate. Also, how can a Hue Pinstripe be classed and sold as a seperate morph, if you create one using a Radar? - so really, ppl are selling Hue Pinstripes as an actual independent morph in it`s own right, when it`s without question they are/can be created just by breeding a Radar (pinstripe baby) or Raptor (Patty, Rev St baby) - they`re the same thing barring the Albino gene and a different name, so why/how is it possible that the eye is or could be an independent thing away fromt the leo`s ancestory???!!!


----------



## MrMike

funky1 said:


> Haha, you`re the only bloke I`ve ever known who takes a break from sleep deprivation by working out complex genetics - get your head down on a break!


Bah, sleep is for girls! (I can say that as I'm actually not allowed any sleep, by decree of the small one)



funky1 said:


> I know what you mean - I think there are (or going to be without a shadow of a doubt) quite a few seperate eyes strains out there, that are either laying `undeveloped` or as yet undiscovered. Who knows, the odd hatchling that has popped up recently on this very forum may just be one of them? It`s not just the Albino`s either - how many Snows are there, 4 - 5? there may even be 2 strains of Enigma (En + Calico) but that`s as yet unknown.


Exactly, 2 solid eye mutations is feasible.



funky1 said:


> What gets me, is how anyone could ever sell a leo as `Het Pinstripe`? Aren`t they just selling a leo that is actually POLY`HET patternless, reverse stripe etc, etc...? if someone tried to sell a leo of Raptor ancestory as `het Reverse Stripe` they`d get laughed out the building. But because they have a trade name that Alex hue has stuck on them, then it`s acceptable. An important thing to remember as well - and a little more proof that the Eclipse gene IS in play - is that Hue Pinstripes do not always have solid eyes - they are sold with or without. So if someone buys a `het Pinstripe` then there`s no guarantee that they`ve paid for a leo that also carries a solid eye gene, but it`s still (*debatably*) correct to call them het Pinstripes (even though they`re poly`hets). No wonder then, if someone paired a `het Pinstripe` with a **** Eclipse that it`s possible no Eclipse babies popped out, it`s the same as pairing a RevSt non het Raptor/Eclipse to a Raptor!
> 
> Another thing to get your brain ticking about it all, is if DD sells a `HUE Pinstripe` as 100% het Radar then that means that the H.P *HAS* a Radar parent, also meaning that you can create Pinstripes by mixing a Patty, RevST Eclipse B_Albino with something else exactly in the same way you can make Patty Reverse Stripes by outcrossing a Raptor - what I mean to say, is that the Pinstripe will now be het Eclipse irrespective of whether it actually does carry a different eye gene, so all the test breeding is cocked up and inaccurate. Also, how can a Hue Pinstripe be classed and sold as a seperate morph, if you create one using a Radar? - so really, ppl are selling Hue Pinstripes as an actual independent morph in it`s own right, when it`s without question they are/can be created just by breeding a Radar (pinstripe baby) or Raptor (Patty, Rev St baby) - they`re the same thing barring the Albino gene and a different name, so why/how is it possible that the eye is or could be an independent thing away fromt the leo`s ancestory???!!!


I spoke to DD at a show (can't remember which one) about these and apparently the hue pinstripe is made up of 2 mutations. A recessive solid eye gene, and a co-dominant stripe gene.


----------



## funky1

Hmmmm, Pinstripe is made with a a co-dominant stripe gene? If that`s correct then doesn`t that make it absolutely impossible for anything to be a `het Pinstripe` then - in terms of carrying but not expressing? You don`t get het Macks` after all (alright you get `het macks, ****` SS you know what I mean!) 

PS - I`m no hotshot on all this (alright, yeah you don`t have to say `I already know` either haha! actually trying learn someat here as well!)

Apologises to the OP for taking your thread a little off on a tangeant - but it`s all very relevant!!!


----------



## Captainmatt29

Are radars all they are cracked upto be? were going to have dreamsicles and novas next year and they are driving me nuts with the combo i need to create them its like doctor frankenstein lol


----------



## funky1

messengermatt said:


> Are radars all they are cracked upto be? were going to have dreamsicles and novas next year and they are driving me nuts with the combo i need to create them its like doctor frankenstein lol


In my opinion - definitely! The Radars I`ve seen (only on pics mind you) have been some of the brightest, stunning, most vivid leos around. As you`ll know, the Radars are basically Raptors but with the Bell gene replacing the Tremper, but the Bell part brings out different colours - the same as Bell Enigmas have red eyes, yet Tremper Enigmas orange eyes.
Novas and Dreamsicles are wonderful morphs - a big bonus of the Radars though, is that they don`t carry around the potential or risk of problems that they do. And a Dreamsicle is almost as far removed appearance wise from a Radar that it`s possible to get - ones snowy white, the other`s often extreme yellow, tangerine... almost red sometimes! Just horses for courses and room for `em all!!!


----------



## Captainmatt29

I must admit it makes alot of sense, maybe i should just go back to breeding WT's instead


----------



## gazz

funky1 said:


> Well, I did say `*ahem... *Hue Pinstripes het Radar`  that`s to say mate, it defo isn`t my opinion that we have a new morph/eye gene on our hands, what ppl are selling them as though is a whole other thread!!!!
> 
> There`s a feeling that the solid eye of the Pinstripes IS eclipse mate - so a Pinstripe het Radar is basically a Pattenless Reverse Stripe etc, Het B_Albino, Eclipse poly`het etc, etc......


An American bred them and they don't do what they say on the tin according to him/her.

IMO it's eclipse-(differant roads same destination).
alex hue pinstripe leopard gecko morph ???? - GeckoForums.net

So called pinstriped ?.IMO + Talbino = RAPTOR :whistling2:.









White washed nose and all.


----------



## Big Red One

gazz said:


> An American bred them and they don't do what they say on the tin according to him/her.
> 
> IMO it's eclipse-(differant roads same destination).
> alex hue pinstripe leopard gecko morph ???? - GeckoForums.net
> 
> So called pinstriped ?.IMO + Talbino = RAPTOR :whistling2:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White washed nose and all.


Yep - agreed. Too much confusion over what is basically a bell based Raptor !

I'm looking towards producing some next couple of years though....:whistling2:


----------



## amyloveys

so what two geckos would make radars?


----------



## funky1

amyloveys said:


> so what two geckos would make radars?


Well, without buying a Radar to give you a step up the ladder, you`d have to breed 2 leos that were het Bell and Eclipse together - and ideally, also didn`t carry any other recessive traits (so as to not influence/distrupt the breedings). A Bell Radar doesn`t have to have all the `patternless, reverse stripe etc` appearence that a Raptor does to be considered a Radar.
It`d be far better and easier to try and get hold of 2 leos that are already classed/sold as `het radars` (any leo that is het Bell and Eclipse really) as opposed trying to make `het bell/eclipse` babies (as most Eclipse carry T_Albino as well) - and take your chances producing a pure Radar out of that pairing. If you bought more than 1 het Radar female to go with the male, then you`d improve your chances dramatically. 
It may also be worth considering buying a full blown Radar male and breeding him to as many females as possible, breed the babies back to dad and your odds of making further radars are actually pretty good indeed. The main drawback would be the expense and trouble involved in getting an adult make Radar.


----------



## gazz

amyloveys said:


> so what two geckos would make radars?


Radar is a combo morph.Both parents HAVE TO CARRY both Balbino AND eclipse gene for you to get Radar offspring.The offspring that Express BALBINO and ECLIPSE and PATTERNLESS REVERSE STRIPED is a Radar.

It takes Radars or HET Balbino,Eclipse to get Radars.


----------



## kirsten

ok, not read the rest of the thread, but i've jsut suddenly become VERY interested, because i have 1.1 hue pinstripe (not expressing black eye) het radars from Dave Davies. so what does that REALLY mean?


----------



## gazz

kirsten said:


> ok, not read the rest of the thread, but i've jsut suddenly become VERY interested, because i have 1.1 hue pinstripe (not expressing black eye) het radars from Dave Davies. so what does that REALLY mean?


If there not reverse striped(the narrow version).There not so called "Pinstriped".All "pinstriped" are Reverse striped and Patternless reverse striped.


----------



## kirsten

male










female, she's developing more dorsal spots, both are october 08.

i sort of meant, what does that mean genotypically, not phenotypically.


----------



## gazz

IMO Striped HET Balbino,Eclipse.









IMO Looks more hypo striped HET Balbino,Eclipse.Going Super hypo HET Balbino,Eclipse.









Personally i don't think the morph "Pinstriped" is worthy of recognition.I'd be more inclind to use the term Pinstriped in reverse striped that are really tight.

Example.

Reverse striped.









Reverse striped like this i'd be more inclided to use the term Pinstriped reverse striped.Other than that i wouldn't use it.


----------



## funky1

gazz said:


> Radar is a combo morph.Both parents HAVE TO CARRY both Balbino AND eclipse gene for you to get Radar offspring.The offspring that Express BALBINO and ECLIPSE and PATTERNLESS REVERSE STRIPED is a Radar.
> 
> It takes Radars or HET Balbino,Eclipse to get Radars.


 
It doesn`t matter 1 iota whether a leo expresses the Patternless Reverse Stripe or not for it to be a Radar. It`s irrelevent whether they are banded, jungle, reverse stripe, patternless stripe - all pattern forms of Bell Eclipse are Radar, that`s just a fact.


----------



## gazz

funky1 said:


> It doesn`t matter 1 iota whether a leo expresses the Patternless Reverse Stripe or not for it to be a Radar. It`s irrelevent whether they are banded, jungle, reverse stripe, patternless stripe - all pattern forms of Bell Eclipse are Radar, that`s just a fact.


Radar is the Balbino versoin of the RAPTOR so that Balbino + eclipse + patternless reverse striped.

You can't have.

Balbino eclipse normal.
Balbino eclipse jungle.
Balbino eclipse striped.
Balbino eclipse reverse striped.
Balbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.

All as Radar that's just stupid that just fact and frankly lazy with no standeds.


----------



## funky1

JMG invented the Radars, so I think if Jeff Galewood has an opinion on what actually makes a Radar (sorry, what it took them to make one) then it pretty much supercedes what anyone else says. These are Jeff`s own, exact words in an e-mail to me this morning:

*"Yes, when we came out with them we stated a Radar is an eclipse Bell ( with no possibility of being het Tremper ). It does not matter what the pattern is banded, jungle, stripe, reverse stripe, patternless stripe, they are all radar. All of the aberrant patterns in leopards are line bred and they vary so much we just decided on all pattern forms of the eclipse bell to be radars."*

Far from being stupid, lazy and a display of a lack of standards, I would have thought it was far more creditable to create a morph that wasn`t just a carbon copy of a Raptor minus the Tremper, + the Bell gene.


----------



## Big Red One

funky1 said:


> JMG invented the Radars, so I think if Jeff Galewood has an opinion on what actually makes a Radar (sorry, what it took them to make one) then it pretty much supercedes what anyone else says. These are Jeff`s own, exact words in an e-mail to me this morning:
> 
> *"Yes, when we came out with them we stated a Radar is an eclipse Bell ( with no possibility of being het Tremper ). It does not matter what the pattern is banded, jungle, stripe, reverse stripe, patternless stripe, they are all radar. All of the aberrant patterns in leopards are line bred and they vary so much we just decided on all pattern forms of the eclipse bell to be radars."*
> 
> Sounds like I just upped my chances then ! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## gazz

funky1 said:


> JMG invented the Radars, so I think if Jeff Galewood has an opinion on what actually makes a Radar (sorry, what it took them to make one) then it pretty much supercedes what anyone else says. These are Jeff`s own, exact words in an e-mail to me this morning:
> 
> *"Yes, when we came out with them we stated a Radar is an eclipse Bell ( with no possibility of being het Tremper ). It does not matter what the pattern is banded, jungle, stripe, reverse stripe, patternless stripe, they are all radar. All of the aberrant patterns in leopards are line bred and they vary so much we just decided on all pattern forms of the eclipse bell to be radars."*
> 
> Far from being stupid, lazy and a display of a lack of standards, I would have thought it was far more creditable to create a morph that wasn`t just a carbon copy of a Raptor minus the Tremper, + the Bell gene.


Not in my book only a Balbino eclipse patternless reverse striped is a Radar.The body pattern came before the eye trait.It is a combo morph and unlike the super snow the eye trait is NOT link to the body patterning.The Balbino gene and the eclipse gene and the body pattern what ever it my be exsist separatly.

There is.

(1)Balbino eclipse normal.
(2)Balbino eclipse jungle.
(3)Balbino eclipse striped.
(4)Balbino eclipse reverse striped.
(5)Balbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.(Trade name Radar).

5 Differant morphs.6 if you count Aberrant.
======
In there non Balbino form they are known as.

Eclipse normal.
Eclipse jungle.
Eclipse striped.
Eclipse reverse striped.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped.

So why the :censor: does just adding Balbino gene justify them as all being Radars:whistling2:.Simple it doesn't and to do so is just dumbing them down.They are not all the same morph they simple all express eclipse and that's not the good enought reason to throw them all in the same box.

That's just like saying that.

Balbino normal.
Balbino jungle.
Balbino striped.
Balbino reverse striped.
Balbino patternless reverse striped.

Are all just Bell albino and nothing else.
After all all there eyes are the same.


----------



## Jon2ooo8

right iv just gone through the *ENTIRE *thread, and i dont think iv seen such a "heated" argument on here between funky1 and gaz lol genetics flying around everywhere, but i must say that i agree 100% with gaz on this one, it would be stupid for the radar to be given *6 *possible different morphs (as gaz has gone through above) and i think that a balbino eclipse revers striped patternless should be the correct term for a radar, nothing else simply because there will be too many other "radars" around that will all be at different looks and standards.Personally, for me id rather have a radar being a balbino eclipse patternless reverse striped, rather than just a balbino eclipse.: victory:


----------



## funky1

I`ve got to admit that I`m actually taken aback on this one. The truth is that I genuinely don`t have a passionate opinion on what does or does not make a Radar. They could really be made out of green monkey nuts for as much as I care. What I am bothered about though, is that it doesn`t matter what someone wants, believes, thinks or wishes something to be if that`s just not what it is! 
What I am basing my opinion of what a Radar actually is on, are Jeff Galewood`s own words. He is the creator, the inventor, the namer and the seller of Radars - if it`s there in black and white, stating exactly what a Radar is by the man who made them, how can it be put into question at all??? It doesn`t matter if someone wants, thinks or believes a Radar should be a certain way - if they`re not, they`re not. It`s no different to me going up to Ron Tremper, slapping him with a wet fish and telling him to get all his Raptors off the market coz they`re not pink!!! I could tell him that in my opinion, all Raptors should be pink - bright pink no more no less - not even a mucky fuchsia will suffice - and if they`re not pink, then they`re not raptors. Why? he may ask. And I`ll tell him that despite his years of breeding, despite his spending thousands developing the morph, despite his years of isolating genes, despite him making the first one and despite the fact that he made and named them and deciding exactly what they are and what needs to be in them - he can`t call it a Raptor coz it`s not pink - I said so. I`ve taken it on myself to declare that all Raptors should be pink. But then I stop and realise that, oooops, they`re not pink - I want them to be pink but they`re just not. So I`ll have to accept that seeings as the man who made Raptors tangerine says they not pink, then they`re not pink.
JMG didn`t breed the Radars to include the patternless, reverse stripe trait in the same way RT did with the raptors - it wasn`t designed, planned or hoped to be a part of their design! The whole breeding process and creation of the Radars was based around them isolating the Eclipse gene from the Tremper, and incorporating it with the Bell albino - that was their aim, and they succeed, the resulting success`s were called Radars!!!
If I buy a can of Coke, then it`s still Coke whether it`s diet coke, lemon coke, caffeine free coke etc...all Coke, coz it`s got the same main ingredients, and the man who invented it `Mr Coke` said as long as you have X and Y it doesn`t matter if you add a bit of lemon, or cherry or caffeine to the Coke coz it`s still Coke underneath - I named it Coke but if you wanna put twiddly bits in then that`s fine as long as it`s coke. If I buy a Radar - I can get a Banded Radar, Reverse Stripe Radar, Jungle Radar etc - as long as it`s still got the X and Y that make a Radar (Eclipse and Bell) then it doesn`t matter what twiddly you put on them either - it`s still a Radar!
They`re not the Bell equivalent of a Raptor, we might want them to be given the popularity of Raptors, but they weren`t bred to be solely inclusive of the Patty, RevSt trait - unlike the Raptors with are utterly based around it!!!!!! 
The Eclipse was a fluke that cropped up in Patty, RevST breedings - and the Raptors followed. Radars solely aimed to take the Eclipse part out of the equation and put it into Bells - the odd Patty, RevST`s that also come into the equation are byproducts of isolating the Eclipse from the Raptors, a shadow, a cling on, a polygenic trait that clung on for dear life. It`s just like saying that all Snow Eclipse have to be striped - they don`t - a lot are due to the association of the stripes with the Eclipse, but it doens`t mean that I can`t buy a patterned or banded Mack Eclipse, and if they not stripes then they`re not Mack Eclipse. The whole thing with it all, is that the Bell and Tremper genes are so similar that as soon as we see another non-Enigma Red Ryed Eclipse, then we automatically associate and compare it (perhaps subconsciuosly) to the Raptors. The only similarity between a Raptor and a Radar is that the albino gene within them turns the eclipse red - we don`t compare Raptors or Radars to Black Holes or BEE.
And I`m not being funny, but doesn`t this statement stick out as saying something? 

"Not in my book only a Balbino eclipse patternless reverse striped is a Radar.The body pattern came before the eye trait.It is a combo morph and unlike the super snow the eye trait is NOT link to the body patterning.The Balbino gene and the eclipse gene and the body pattern what ever it my be exsist separatly"

It says you AGREE that that the eye trait isn`t linked to body patterning!!! If the Eclipse in the Radars ISN`T linked to body patterning, then how can they ever, ever be classed as having to be in tandem within a leo for it to be classed as a certain morph? If Patternless, Reverse Stripe isn`t linked to the Eclipse as you say yourself within the Radar, and to be a Radar a leo must be Eclipse and Bell - then where and why has the assumption and association of having to also be Patty RevST as well as Eclipse come from?. They`re (bell + eclipse) independent recessive genes in the Radar - the Patty, Reverse Stripe ISN`T associated with the Eclipse in Radars, so if it`s not with the Eclipse, and the breeder didn`t purposely try to incorporate it into them - then why is it suddenly a massive requirement for a Radar to be Patty, Rev Stripe? apart from what we would like them to be in an ideal world. We WANT them to be Bell raptors, they`re not, we want them to have to be Patternless Reverse Stripe, they don`t have to be, and we want them to be a superduper new morph, where a few of us can say "yeah, but yours is not a PROPER Radar coz it`s not got the Patty, RevST that they need to have, so mine is better than yours." 
Banded Radars, Jungle Radars, Striped Radars - they`re all just variations of a beautiful Eclipse, Bell Albinos. And the ironic, predictable thing about them is - before they`ve even properly settled on these shores - they`re already causing much debate, furore and outrageous expression of empassioned opinion (and I still don`t really give a monkey nuts what makes one in the long run!)

Brian Clough: 

"Yes, we do have disagreements. He`ll say his piece, I`ll say mine, so we`ll sit down and talk about it for an hour or so and listen to what each other has got to say, and then we`ll decide in the end that I was right" (chill out )

Roy `Chubby` Brown:

`I`ll always remember my father`s last words - "F*** me a bus!!!!"`


----------



## boywonder

i hatched my first RADAR bell about a month ago and since then i've had 2 more from the 5 good eggs my jmg pair have produced, pics to follow if i ever get chance lol


----------



## MrMike

boywonder said:


> i hatched my first RADAR bell about a month ago and since then i've had 2 more from the 5 good eggs my jmg pair have produced, pics to follow if i ever get chance lol


Nice! Pics need to be posted! How's the blood coming along?


----------



## gazz

funky1 said:


> It says you AGREE that that the eye trait isn`t linked to body patterning!!! If the Eclipse in the Radars ISN`T linked to body patterning, then how can they ever, ever be classed as having to be in tandem within a leo for it to be classed as a certain morph? If Patternless, Reverse Stripe isn`t linked to the Eclipse as you say yourself within the Radar, and to be a Radar a leo must be Eclipse and Bell - then where and why has the assumption and association of having to also be Patty RevST as well as Eclipse come from?.


As far as i'm aware most are linking Radar to being the Balbino version of RAPTOR.So that's a three morph combo of Balbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.But to me there Balbino eclipse'etc'etc'etc so the name Radar dosn't even come into it so not that fussed either way.Coz IMO just a eye trait dosen't justify a whole name change not like the super snoe the eye is link to the pattern.I hate the compleat chance on name that's been done to the Talbino eclipse blizzard just coz it's expressing eclipse.That say's nothing of it's genetic make up.And so meny morphs at presant do.*A**nd* *think what we've got to come* :blowup:.I can see it getting very silly:devil:. 




funky1 said:


> Banded Radars, Jungle Radars, Striped Radars


If your going to say the above you may as well just say Balbino eclipse normal,Balbino eclipse jungle,Balbino eclipse striped'etc.A least it tells you the genetics.

Maybe it just me being fixed in my ways.As i hate trade names.To me it's Talbino eclipse :blah::blah:,Balbino eclipse :blah::blah:,Ralbino eclipse :blah::blah:,Tell's you all need to know.So it's Rador/RAPTOOR/Tythoon what ? and all the others.


----------



## Captainmatt29

What gaz is saying makes sense, and i also agree with the point where 3 seperate morphs have been branded radars when their make ups arent all the same.

I believe that the radar should only be braded to one morph of the 3 not all 3 as the variations are not the same.

Thats like calling a SSB, SS and SST just plain old SS regardless of the mix is it not?


----------



## Big Red One

boywonder said:


> i hatched my first RADAR bell about a month ago and since then i've had 2 more from the 5 good eggs my jmg pair have produced, pics to follow if i ever get chance lol


And when do I get on the list for one !? :whistling2::lol2:

And where's the pics !:mf_dribble:


----------



## MrMike

Big Red One said:


> And where's the pics !:mf_dribble:


Secondededed


----------



## amyloveys

well i have just brought the two hue pinstripe het radars and the female has laid two eggs just last night :2thumb:


----------

